# Leaving the Nest



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

The litter reduced by one yesterday. Our little "Uno", the first born girl went to her new home. We spent a little extra time with her the night before. It's always a sad and happy time when we see them off. But, her new Owner Zack seems happy enough. Her new name is Roxy. We approve.

Funny side Note - People always bring a travel crate, but Pups seem to leave on laps... 

Ken


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Whoo hoo go Roxy - don't think I would be able to say goodbye to that face though :-\ she will bring lots of love to the new house!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The new owners face says it all. Pure joy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She is so, so cute... I'm afraid I would have a hard time letting go!! :'( But it's true, her new owner seems pretty dang happy, and so her future is looking bright!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Roxy is a beauty!

The owner looks VERY happy - I am wishing Roxy a long life with happy trails and countless bird hunts!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't think I could part with her, she is gorgeous. That is why my husband would never let me breed from any of the dane girls I had. He said he couldn't cope with walking or living with 13 GDs!!

Are you keeping any Ken??


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Are you keeping any Ken??


Yes. ;D We are keeping "Snowflake" who's name we haven't settled on yet. I keep trying on a different name for a couple days and "nah - not working"
We are also in discussions on a co-ownership with a friend and Conformation afficionado for Rudolph who the Repro Vet and AKC conformation Judge both said "WOW" - you HAVE to show him... So we will keep him until we find the right consortium for him. Not quite as planned, but plans have a tendency to change!

Ken


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Leaving the Nest*



hotmischief said:


> I don't think I could part with her, she is gorgeous. That is why my husband would never let me breed from any of the dane girls I had. He said he couldn't cope with walking or living with 13 GDs!!
> 
> Are you keeping any Ken??


I'm with you Hm. I'd end up keeping all of them..............


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

How cute is she! She is going to make a family very happy.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ken - you make some beautiful pups. It would be so hard to let go but they will be making their new V parents so happy. 

Ha- we were one of those owners that brought the crate and Ruby slept in my husbands lap the entire 4 hr ride home 8). Here is the pic from that day - we were so clueless then.







.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I too would fall into the camp of not being able to let them go.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

We also took a crate and we used it - i know I am heartless  

Only when we needed to stop for lunch and had to leave the puppy in the car on his own. Boy did he howl!!! Maybe we shouldn't have stopped - it was only a 6 hr drive!!

I always think the cuddle on the way home is vital for bonding and they need to be near you after leaving all their litter mates. Love the picture RubyRoo.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wishing a happy life to Roxy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I am sorry I couldn't breed dogs as I simply would not give them up, I would be left with hundreds of the little devils....


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy1311 said:


> I am sorry I couldn't breed dogs as I simply would not give them up, I would be left with hundreds of the little devils....


 And hundreds more dog collars....from another thread.... ;D


----------

